# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > دسترسی به داده ها (ADO.Net و LINQ و ...) >  ادغام دو table در یک datagridview

## khengool

سلام ،من دو تا جدول دارم که با هم ارتباط دارند و این ارتباط رو با foriegn key مشخص کردم
اگر بخوام دو جدول رو با هم در یک datagridview نشون بدم باید چکار کنم؟
مثلا یک جدول مربوط به معاونت یک سازمان هست و دیگری اداره های آن که هر کدوم از اداره ها مربوط به یک معاونت میشه
اگه بخوام در datagridview کنار نام هر اداره جای شماره forieng key معاونت نام اون نوشته بشه باید چکار کنم
ممنون

----------


## daffy_duck376

دو تا جدول رو با هم join  کن یه view بساز همین

----------


## khengool

میشه بیشتر توضیح بدید؟
من مبتدی ام

----------


## hozouri

دوست عزیز با استفاده از دستورات اس کیو ال 2 جدول رو به هم با فیلد های مشخصی که بین آن ها یکی است (کلید اصلی) متصل (inner join) کن و بعد محتویات آن را در داخل دیتا گرید نمایش بده .

برای آشنایی بیشتر با دستورات inner join در تاپیک بانک اطلاعاتی SQL جستجو کنی مطالب زیادی بدست می آوری ...

----------


## khengool

خیلی گشتم وچند تا کد هم نوشتم کار نکرد ،میشه یک مثال بزنید؟

----------


## raha_20

[code]
objdataadapter.SelectCommand.CommandText = "SELECT au_lname,au_fname,title,price FROM authors JOIN titleauthor ON authors.au_id=titleauthor.au_id JOIN titles ON titles.title_id=titleauthor.title_id ORDER BY au_lname,au_fname";
 

/code]

 


این یه مثال از join کردن دوتا جدول هست . حالا براساس این دستورات میتو نی یه query بنویسی

----------


## khengool

مرسی ،من join رو با موفقیت انجام دادم ، اما نمیدونم جدول جدید رو چطور به datagridview باید اضافه کنم

----------


## raha_20

objdataadapter.SelectCommand = 
newSqlCommand();
objdataadapter.SelectCommand.Connection = objconnection;
objdataadapter.SelectCommand.CommandText = "SELECT au_lname,au_fname,title,price FROM authors JOIN titleauthor ON authors.au_id=titleauthor.au_id JOIN titles ON titles.title_id=titleauthor.title_id ORDER BY au_lname,au_fname";
objdataadapter.SelectCommand.CommandType = CommandType.Text;
objconnection.Open();
objdataadapter.Fill(objdataset, "authors");
objconnection.Close();grdAuthorsTitles.AutoGenerateColumns = true;
grdAuthorsTitles.DataSource = objdataset;
grdAuthorsTitles.DataMember = "authors";

----------


## raha_20

ببین عزیزم وقتی توی Select Command اون  query رو نوشتی . باید دیتا آداپترت رو با دیتا ست و نام یکی از جداول پرکنی و بعد دیتا سورس گراید ویو را برابر با هما ن دیتا ست قراربدی مثل اونی که گذاشتم

----------

